# Supertrail Kreuzberg Rhön



## udok (28. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute,

ist schonmal jemand von Euch den Supertrail Kreuzberg in der Rhön gebiket ?
*Die Daten der Supertrail Kreuzberg Basic Variante:*

ca.  45 KM
ca. 10 KM Downhill am Stück
ca. 1060 HM
Konditionslevel 2-3 von 5
Techniklevel 2-3 von 5
Dauer: ca. 6 h
Ich kann relativ wenig Informationen aus dem Web zu dem Trail finden. Es gibt nur Info´s mit einer geführten Runde. Wir wollen aber Alleine biken....
Eine GPX Datei für den Track konnte ich nicht finden. Gibt es einen GPS Track zum downloaden ?
Wäre super wenn mir mir jemand helfen könnte.

Danke


----------



## on any sunday (28. Juli 2015)

Manchmal glaube ich, ich habe ein anderes Indernetz beim suchen. http://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/deutschland/supertrail-kreuzberg-in-der-rhoen/a22891.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiSiTop (10. Mai 2016)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Manchmal glaube ich, ich habe ein anderes Indernetz beim suchen. http://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/deutschland/supertrail-kreuzberg-in-der-rhoen/a22891.html



Auch hier leider kein digitaler Track...

Kennt jemand ne Quelle?


----------



## thomas79 (10. Mai 2016)

Den Download haste aber schon gesehen?
Ich war von der Runde Trailtechnisch enttäuscht, landschaftlich als Tour echt klasse, aber die Bezeichnung Supertrail hat bei mir eine etwas andere Erwartungshaltung geweckt...


----------



## Skwal (10. Mai 2016)

was soll denn der Hinweis auf den Download?

Das ist ein pdf des Artikels.


----------



## thomas79 (10. Mai 2016)

Hm, letztes Jahr war das gpx-File meiner Meinung nach mit dabei, vielleicht täuscht mich aber auch meine Erinnerung. Habs dir gesendet.


----------



## SiSiTop (10. Mai 2016)

Mit bitte auch senden, Thomas. Danke.


----------



## Baitman (10. Mai 2016)

Warum nicht hier posten? Habe auch interesse...


----------



## thomas79 (10. Mai 2016)

Gute Idee!


----------



## on any sunday (10. Mai 2016)

thomas79 schrieb:


> Hm, letztes Jahr war das gpx-File meiner Meinung nach mit dabei, vielleicht täuscht mich aber auch meine Erinnerung.



Nö, du täuscht dich nicht.


----------



## silberwald (7. Mai 2017)

Mal ein kleines Update für Leute die sich informieren wollen. Bin den "Trail" jetzt zwei mal gefahren.

Den nördlichen Teil ab Bischofsheim, über Gut Holzberg über die Bergbundhütte nach Unterweißenbrunn kann man sich eigentlich sparen. Hier liegt der reine Trailanteil (Trail nur von der Bergbundhütte nach Unterweißenbrunn) bei ca. 1,5 km. Der Rest sind Forstwege und breitere Wanderwege (von Bischofsheim rauf zum Gut Holzberg).

Der GPX Verlauf ab (50.4186 / 10.0082) Bischofsheimer Industriegebiet, weist noch den Weg links vom Bach aus. Das ist jetzt Naturwaldreservat. Deswegen steht an der Abzweigung auch ein Durchfahrt Verboten Schild (für alle). Deshalb rechts halten. Ist vom Anstieg ähnlich fordernd (je nach Kondition).

Eigentlich kann man sich auch den Teil um den Arnberg herum sparen. Breite Wanderwege. Aber zum Training gut.

Knackig wird dann noch der Aufstieg zum Kreuzberg ab 50.3870 / 9.9750. Spaßig auch bergab.

Vom Kreuzberg geht es dann nur noch bergab. Wenn es nass ist / war sollte man bei der Skipiste 50.3765 / 9.9936 aufpassen bzw. ganz oben fahren. Gute Stelle zum zünftigen Abfliegen.

Wenn man den Flowtrail fährt und weiter nach Schönau will, geht bei 50.3747 / 9.0195 rechts der Wanderweg Nr. 5 ab. Ansonsten kurbelt man halt ab Ende Flowtrail die Forststraße Richtung Weg Nr. 5 wieder rauf.

Ab der Hütte bei 50.3636 / 10.0442 geht es recht anspruchslos auf einem Singletrail mit Vollgas nach Schönau. Ein paar Wurzeln oder kleinere Fels-chen laden zum "Abziehen" ein. Große Sachen sind aber nicht zu erwarten (Bis auf den Baumstumpf im Unterwuchs - immer schön rechts halten - im letzten Drittel des Trails - kommt ziemlich unerwartet - wer da zuweit links ist...).

Fazit: Der versprochene hohe Trailanteil wird auf dem Track der GPX-Variante bei weitem nicht eingehalten. Wirkliche Trails bergab nur ab Kreuzberg. Zählt man die reinen Trails zusammen kommt man auf 8-10 km. Aber nicht am Stück. Zum Traing ok. Werde demnächst mal versuchen andere Wege mit einzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbiker23 (7. Mai 2017)

Ich war immer der Meinung, dass sich der Begriff "Supertrail" nur auf die 10km Abfahrt vom Kreuzberg nach Schönau bezieht.
Die ist zwar nach dem Flowtrail nicht gerade anspruchsvoll aber immerhin gehts bergab

Wenn du eine bessere Strecke hast, immer her damit


----------

